# Antonio Carraro supertrac 8400 HTM 2005 May need help...and parts



## Tonicci (Nov 26, 2013)

snow work machines changed from iseki hst 330 2000 to Valmet H480 1991
and now Carraro 8400 Supertrac 2005 1800hrs

traffic accident tractor.

I am looking for
Sparepart catalog
operators manual
Workshop manual

-side covers for engine with lights, Left+right. Seems to be easy to make also... I have pullmax...

-Windshield.... (engine side)

Reported that only wheels under engine pulls... so no 4wd working
Reverse gear missing.
Previous owner writes, that maybe dont know how to use those.
Also wondering a bit, if tractor has been on traffic, how those broke on traffic accident. (radiator package changed)

If any idea, where to buy dismantling parts from europe, please inform.
Also people experienced with these carraros, say hi... For me this is new friend..


----------

